# 2009 Murano S leak in rear cabin



## Dcal1963 (Jul 11, 2014)

When it rains i am getting water on both sides coming in at the side vents and rear seat release handles...I have had the car about a year, both small side window seals look fine...I am trying to get the panel off on the inside to see if I can find anything but so far no luck. Anyone else have this problem? I tried a search in this Murano forum but no luck...Its getting that musty smell!!!


----------



## Dcal1963 (Jul 11, 2014)

Ok maybe found something? Big gaps found on both sides on top by window. These are directly above the vent and seat release handles. Filled them with a clear silicone...hoping this is it. It's all I could find...


----------



## Dcal1963 (Jul 11, 2014)

That wasnt it...


----------



## Dcal1963 (Jul 11, 2014)

*May have figured it out...*

Did some water testing...started low on the side windows and worked my way up to the top. Found no leaks with the windows. then I started at the top around the luggage rack, starting from the rear and working my way forward, each time giving the water about 10-15 minutes to work its way down. That is where I found water coming in by the vents and rear seat release handles!. So, my fix was to just use 100% Silicone and fill in the seams along the luggage rack. So far so good!! I imagine I will have to redo this every once in a while with the Georgia sun down here....:|


----------



## Dcal1963 (Jul 11, 2014)

Best pic I could get


----------



## dazed&confused (Dec 29, 2018)

Did this fix the problem?


----------

